# Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich



## parser022 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir wer sagen, wie ich zur Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich komme? 

Wenn ich im Netz suche, finde ich nur Anmeldungsformulare für die Fischerprüfung, ich bilde mir aber ein gehört zu haben, dass ich die Prüfung nicht machen muss, wenn ich die oberösterreichische Karte bereits besitze.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie das läuft?

Vielen Dank und Tight Lines,
parser022


----------



## rob (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

servus!

es ist kein problem mit deinem oö-schein einen schein für nö zubekommen.
denke beim arbeiterfischereiverband in wien bzw. im öfg-gebäude kannst du ihn lösen!

lg rob


----------



## HAUSBOOT (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

Hallo Rob!

Glaube Er meint die ,,Blaue"Steuerkarte!

Hallo Parser!

Versuche einmal bei der BH St.Pölten anzurufen,die können Dir sicher eine konkrete Antwort geben!

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## parser022 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

ja stimmt hausboot, die steuerkarte meine ich. weiß denn hier keiner, wie man die prüfung umgehen kann mit einer bestehende berechtigung/prüfung aus oö?

vielen dank!


----------



## gismowolf (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

?? Als alter Guideprofi wirst Du die Prüfung doch mit links machen ??


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

na klar gismo, was hätte man auch anderes erwarten können, als dass du in einem zur information gedachten thread deine persönliche abneigung kund tust. vielen dank für deinen wertvollen input, weiter so.


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

mir ist schon klar das es um die steuerkarte geht.
wenn du eine für oö hast, kannst du damit eine niederösterreichische oder eine aus einem anderen bundesland ohne prüfung und probleme erwerben.

dachte in wien beim arbeiterfischereiverband kann man die ebenso bekommen, sonst halt über st. pölten.

lg rob


----------



## HAUSBOOT (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

Laut Aussage eines Bekannten,sollte es möglich sein,ohne Prüfung,eine zu bekommen,da in OÖ diese ja auch abzulegen ist!Bitte erkundige Dich sicherheitshalber dennoch!

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## parser022 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde das jetzt mal klären und euch dann Bescheid geben, wie's am einfachsten und schnellsten geht...


----------



## Geko (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

Nachdem es mich auch betrifft, hab ich beim NÖ LFV angerufen. Die haben mir gesagt, dass ich ihnen Folgendes schicken muss:
- Kopie OÖ Fischerschein
- Kopie Lichtbildausweis
- Passfoto
- persönliche Daten
Nach Erhalt wird der Schein ausgestellt und man bekommt ihn zugesandt.

Schönen Tag,
Gernot


----------



## parser022 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich mit bestehender Fischerkarte aus Oberösterreich*

Hallo Gernot,

hab heute früh auch angerufen und natürlich das gleiche Ergebnis bekommen...Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen und Petri Heil.

parser022


----------

